# Looking for user input on Spark Modern Flame.....



## Sithspawn (Jun 8, 2012)

Direct Vent Slim 42/26 Wall Mount Gas Fireplace, here's a link.

http://www.sparkfires.com/products/direct-vent-slim-46
I am looking to purchase one of these units.I was wondering if anyone might some input good or bad on these unit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Jun 11, 2012)

I havent had any hands on experience with Spark but I have sold a similar product from Hearth Innovations.

The ones that I've sold are problem free.


----------



## pyrotom (Aug 27, 2012)

Spark makes a decent fireplace, and we've installed a few, but they don't really support independent dealers like us, since they sell directly to consumers. Which makes me not want to work with them if I can avoid it.

I see you are familiar with the Echelon. I am assuming you don't just need a linear fireplace . . . you need a wall-mount.

If you need a wall-mount, either of these might work for you:

http://www.europeanhome.com/pages/p...s/direct-vent-gas-fireplaces/west-end-wm.html

http://napoleonfireplaces.com/products/whd31-plazmafire/


----------

